# Mars?



## LaFoto (Sep 17, 2005)

PlasticSpanner will be able to tell me if I managed to get Mars into my photo (taken 10 minutes ago):







No changes at all.
Longest exposure my camera offers: 15s

The bright full moon shone to my right (had moved south by then).

Edit: Oh my God, how huge is THIS!?!?!?!?
It's because it contains so little information - digitalphotowise... Sorrreeeee!


----------



## LWW (Sep 17, 2005)

I have no idea where Mars is now in relation to Germany but is that Orion I see?

LWW


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry! I had to play with the levels to get all the information out of it! There's a lot more there than you might have realised which is why it was such a large file size!





So yes! you did get Mars!!! :hail: You also got something else! Don't know what it is maybe a short meteor, a cloud, a planes vapour trail or a UFO!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 17, 2005)

If you like you could e-mail me the original (as long as it's under 10 Mb) and I'll adjust it again for you in PS


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 17, 2005)

wow, nice jon Plasticspanner!! very cool.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for pointing Mars out to me, even though I was quite sure I had captured it after I had seen your explanation to doenoe. Plus it clearly looked red to "the naked eye". 

That unknown flying (?) object in my photo is in each and every one I took, and it was stationary --- I was standing there getting photos of the sky for ... hm ... a quarter of an hour, I would say, and every exposure "sports" this thing! Always in the same place, not moving, not shifting, not going anywhere. Which excludes a vapour trail, a meteor (that would have moved, wouldn't it?) and the attack of the killer alien from outer space! Questions and riddles.........!


----------



## pursuer (Sep 18, 2005)

Great shot laFoto! I am hoping to get some shots of mars myself over the next month or so. 

That mystery spot might be an internal reflection or some kind of lens flare? Was it in the same spot relative to the stars or the same spot relative to the frame? It looks just like an edge on spiral galaxay, but there should be nothing there, certainly nothing that large and bright.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm afraid the UFO is some sort of lens flare from the moon that was very much to my right when I took these photos. I checked through all of them and had to find out that the "galaxy" moved when I moved the camera to the right. Sob-sob. I wanted to have detected a new galaxy myself (with the little camera you can see in my signature, no less! :cry: 

Here are two photos that show quite clearly how the "galaxy" moved:











These two have gone through some slight post-processing treatment.


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 18, 2005)

that is so cool Corinna. i love your exposure.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 18, 2005)

oh come on guys! It's UFO! They spotted Corinna taking pictures of them so they posed! pfff... it's obvious!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2005)

Ha! Why would they? Whenever some UFO-astronauts would see me, they would *want to land and get to know me*! So there!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 18, 2005)

oh come on! that's great! you'd have models! original! noone else would shoot them!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2005)

Alas! They did not land....


----------



## Mansi (Sep 19, 2005)

hey Lafoto! very cool... you did get in mars eh  nice shot 
Thanks plastic spanner for the detailed info


----------



## LWW (Sep 19, 2005)

The unknown I believe is one of the Messier objects but I would have to dig out my charts to tell which.

LWW


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2005)

The "unknown" cannot be anything, which I tried to prove with my two last photos, which show that when I moved the camera (cf. tip of fir tree), the "object" moved from left of the Pleiades, to underneath the Pleiades, which suggests that it MUST be something camera-related... I would have loved (!) to have captured something spectacular like a new galaxy or so, but that - so I no fear - has not happened and is not going to be :cry:


----------



## LWW (Sep 19, 2005)

That is a rare catch of the Cheetah galaxy whuch is the fastest moving galaxy in the cosmos. :smileys: 

LWW


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

Ah yes! I've heard of that one! It only shows up on compact digital cameras though!  


LaFoto all you need to do now is zoom in on Mars now! Let's see that polar ice cap!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

Ahhh.
O-keeeeh.
"Just zoom in".
With my camera... weeeeeeeeellll. Any time zoom now I shall show you the polar ice caps , but only if you *really believe*.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll believe!   That little camera is quite amazing really! :hail:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

Uh-oh. What have I done............!??!?!?!?!?!?

*"MO!? Could you come borrow me your 1600mm lens just for a while????"*

_*_musing* Or who was the one that owns a rocket and has actually flown to the moon for his photos??? */musing*


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 20, 2005)

You could hitch a ride on a rocket but you won't be allowed to take your little tripod with you then! :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

"The Weapon"?  

But it did help me to get these photos as well as the other night photos that are elsewhere on here in Landscape and Nature!

I might first of all test the "binocular-method" on Mars to see if I can make the polar ice caps visible . Someone () suggested I try that, heehee


----------



## pursuer (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't think you will have much luck seeing the ice cap with binos, although you could easily see four of Jupiters moons, but don't let that stop you from trying 

I am going to try to get a shot of mars in the next month or so in which the cap should be visible *crosses fingers*


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 21, 2005)

I hope you could "hear" that I did not seriously believe that I might get such a close-up of Mars with my little digital compact camera and binoculars, even though PlasticSpanner might have converted into "believing" .

But I am seriously curious to see YOUR photos of Mars taken with all the means (no longer dare to speak about "equipment" on here :shock: ) that you have got for your astro photography.


----------



## LWW (Sep 21, 2005)

My best ever Mars.

LWW


----------

